# How long to hang dry?



## Dutch Ma5tar (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey everybodyy... I was just wondering, since harvest is coming soon.. When I chop and hang dry upside down. Is it ok to do it outside? and how long should it take hanging before i go to the curing stage? Thanks!


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 7, 2008)

Hang until the stem snaps, if it bends, keep drying.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 7, 2008)

hang outdoors for about a week until stem snaps..no into 2 but snaps if it bends nd dosent snap give it a few more days


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 7, 2008)

Dutch Ma5tar said:


> Hey everybodyy... I was just wondering, since harvest is coming soon.. When I chop and hang dry upside down. Is it ok to do it outside? and how long should it take hanging before i go to the curing stage? Thanks!


as long as it's not exposed to moisture or extreme heat,and the best way is to let the buds dry till the outside feels crispy yet spongy and the stems snap but do not break,then into jars over night then open for a day the reapeat unil they are cured


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Sep 7, 2008)

It depends wher you live. If you hang outside in so cal it will dry too fast. If your in western oregon it will dry too slow outside. Its best indoors at about 80deg with a little air circulation for about 4-5 days. Then put in paper bags and let dry more for 2-3 days. At this point the stems should snap when you bend them. If not dry some more in paper bags until they do snap. When you put it in plastic bags or glass jars you dont want it to moisten up again, that seems to take away the smell and flavor. You dont want extra crispy either so check often. Its better to dry too fast then too slow.


----------



## rmel0622 (Dec 6, 2008)

the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


----------



## g13toker (Dec 6, 2008)

well if u guna hang them outside lol obviosly make sure there covered from rain unless u like soaking wet bud xD


----------



## g13toker (Dec 6, 2008)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


 
yehhhhhhhh LOL that would be the worst smoke u culd sossible get 

"hang for a min" <<< ok then...

"put in a jar for an hour" <<< yea sure

then smoke lol yea nice SOAKED BUD xD


----------



## Big Bad Bud (Jul 8, 2009)

well im just sayin when i smoke the dankest white widow i grew, and its fresh and dried for about 2 days, mmmmmmmhmmm nothin gets me higher then a slow burning moist bowlpack of fire


----------



## budgetgrower (Jan 7, 2011)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


"hang it for a few min."? i think you are on the crack cocain, i am no pro at drying but i know it will take atleast a few days hangin and a week or so in jars.

THIS IS BAD INFORMATION DO NOT DO THIS


----------



## hootyhog (Jan 10, 2011)

i would't hangem outside. the plant needs to hang in the dark. keep air circulating and wait for the snap however long it takes.


----------



## col. forbin (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree. Do put in a jar until its been hanging to dry for at least 3 days min.


----------



## budgetgrower (Jan 13, 2011)

this is good info


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 13, 2011)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


I LOL'd good at this! Even thow the thread starter posted this over 2 years ago...


----------



## er0senin (Apr 28, 2012)

*

the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke... a good lulz whatever year it is ^^


​
​

*


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

Also consider not all buds are the same, your small buds are going to dry fast, sometimes overnight and ready for the jars. Your giant buds will need more time in the open air before they are ready for the jar. Be slective and go to youtube and watch a few videos they are very informative and you will get it right away as they all say the same thing. No where have I read or seen anyone that waits till the branch snaps rather wait till it seems as it is about to crack than jar up. The moisture in the stems has canaboind and you will rehydrate in the jar and the smell will apear letting you know it is party time. Also just dont put them in jars, 12 hours than open jars for a couple hours and let the cycle begin again for another 12 and so on. If you just put them in jars and leave them you will mold them up bad. Do research on youtube and google you have worked hard and dont want to mess them up now. Good luck


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

if you chop down the whole plant at the soil line and then hang the whole intact plant to dry it will dry slowly and start the cure while drying...makes it take longer before it is dry enough for jars...but when it is dry enough for jars it really is dry enough for jars...there should be no reason to have to open and close and wait and open and close again the same way that you have to with jars when you wet trim...


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 5, 2012)

skolar182 said:


> I LOL'd good at this! Even thow the thread starter posted this *over 2 years ago*...


Think his bud is dry enough yet?


----------



## Vonkins (Jul 23, 2012)

hootyhog said:


> i would't hangem outside. the plant needs to hang in the dark. keep air circulating and wait for the snap however long it takes.


Who says they have to hang in the dark. From my experience just as long as they are not in direct light they should be fine. Show me info why they have to be put in the dark to support your claim. The room can have a little light without having any problems. Just wondering who says the room has to be completely dark.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Jul 23, 2012)

I hang mine in a dry, cool dark room my laundry room actually....... I hang them until when I bend the stem between the buds, it snaps like a broken limb. A clean "snap" not like bends then breaks/tears. Then I trim the nugs off the shoot and place into glass jars for curing...... This depending on the weather, bud / shoot size, etc. can be 5-15+ days..... generally 5-7 days with another at least 4 or 5 in the jar...... if not more!

Oh yeah, I wet manicure everything!!! I do it all by hand, also I flush for at least a week, some strains 2........ before harvesting, and like to harvest either early lights on, or right before lights on to limit the amout of chlorphyl and chlorphyl production that has occured, hopefully limiting any excess minerals, nutes, or etc from being inside the leaves, flowers, calyx and etc. at time for harvest for a smoother, softer smoke. 

Light and excess heat degrade thc, and thc production which is actually still occuring even after the plant is chopped.


----------



## mike matula (Jul 30, 2013)

best advice yet


----------



## Waytoomanytoys (Aug 7, 2013)

This is exactly the info I needed. Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 20, 2015)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


wow....I am not trying to put you down my friend, but that is the worst information I have ever read.....


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

Out in the open my branches are still holding perfect moister
from last summer no shit! The buds are so crystalized
that moisture is not released and the buds stay perfect texture.
Fucking weird but awesome that my buds will not dry out in
the open for ever and ever it seems.
Usually you can set out buds to dry in a hour or 3 but mine is not
dry yet and it's been many months now in hot LA, Cali.
Fucking way too awesome!


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> wow....I am not trying to put you down my friend, but that is the worst information I have ever read.....


I'm sure he was just playin!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 20, 2015)

I never even thought of that.....I hope so! I did get a huge laugh....then I realized it was like 10 years ago, and MANY ppl already beat me to the punch. haha, I don't come here to put ppl down tho, but when I see shit like that, I have to chime in....but ya, It never even occurred to me that he was just fuckin around....


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 20, 2015)

so how long do you hang yr bud for before jarring? I always find that 3-4 days is to long, and I am in wet Washington state....


----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> haha, I don't come here to put ppl down tho, QUOTE]
> 
> Tell us something we don't know!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 20, 2015)

what? I am not telling you anything...in fact I am asking.


----------



## grow tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Vonkins said:


> Who says they have to hang in the dark. From my experience just as long as they are not in direct light they should be fine. Show me info why they have to be put in the dark to support your claim. The room can have a little light without having any problems. Just wondering who says the room has to be completely dark.


sunlight breaks down THC my man so yea its the best to dry in the dark n once ur in jars u want ur jars in a dark cool area..#fact


----------



## grow tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

xxEMOxx said:


> I hang mine in a dry, cool dark room my laundry room actually....... I hang them until when I bend the stem between the buds, it snaps like a broken limb. A clean "snap" not like bends then breaks/tears. Then I trim the nugs off the shoot and place into glass jars for curing...... This depending on the weather, bud / shoot size, etc. can be 5-15+ days..... generally 5-7 days with another at least 4 or 5 in the jar...... if not more!
> 
> Oh yeah, I wet manicure everything!!! I do it all by hand, also I flush for at least a week, some strains 2........ before harvesting, and like to harvest either early lights on, or right before lights on to limit the amout of chlorphyl and chlorphyl production that has occured, hopefully limiting any excess minerals, nutes, or etc from being inside the leaves, flowers, calyx and etc. at time for harvest for a smoother, softer smoke.
> 
> Light and excess heat degrade thc, and thc production which is actually still occuring even after the plant is chopped.


I dnt agree , you still need moisture on the inside of the buds when putting them in jars , the outside of the bud should feel crisp and the stem should snap but NOT BREAK INTO TWO . You want it to bend it and u can feel it crack but not all the way thru!! This is how u know there's still like 10% moister inside ur buds , this is then when u start to cure. If u over dry them n wait till the stem just snaps then u might be past the point of being able to cure x once its dry , its dry x u can't just rehydrate a bud.... So always be safe .... I wait till the bud feels completely dry but yet the stem bends and cracks but not into two, then u jar them for twelve hours with a digital rh reader or any kind of divide u can fit into ur jar .. If at twelve hours ur humidity reaches higher then 70% just take the buds out n lay em on a screen for twelve hours n repeat. Now just open the jar n burp it a couple times a day and do I less n less untill u hit the cure zone , like 62% n now u can cure for long period. The longer the better


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2015)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


Stfu. Bad info


----------



## Doer (Feb 25, 2015)

If you get a few cheapo RH meters from EBay, you will never have a problem with cure.

It really doesn't matter how long you hang them if you don't hang them too long. If they dry to far, cure cannot happen. And you can't easily replace the moisture without causing mold.

So, don't hang too long. It was already said how to tell.

The main step is the paper bag, with an RH meter in it. You have to get that down to the high 50s% of RH. Don't even try to jar it unless you can read 58% on the meter.

Next is the trial jar test. Put the 58% in a jar with an RH meter and close it. Check in a few hours. The RH will be up. If it climbs above 60% it goes back in the paper bag. Don't worry, in a few hours it will be closer to 70%. That is good. Too dry is BAD. What is happening is it is finally beginning to cure, and a bit of the inside cells break down and the RH goes up.

When you can get it to stay in the 50s RH in the jar, then just shake, then open, smell and close the jar, every day, and keep them in the dark. If the RH is up, or any hint of any smell not Sweet Hay, means it has to come out and and back in the paper bag. The weird smell is the beginning of mold.

After 30 days of shake and sniff. Those puppies are ready for storage in sealed jars and the taste will just get better over time.


----------



## Kronik352 (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice Doer....i just harvested my first ever plant and I think I have FINALLY found a dry/cure method that is to my liking.....however weird that may seem as I shouldn't have a liking to drying/curing as I have never done it, lol!

But never the less....THANK YOU.....this is going to be my method and I hope they turn out wonderfully!!


----------



## DG1959 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hang until done....... no one can tell you just how long but long enough. Some of mine can be done in a few days some close to 2 weeks.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 21, 2016)

There are a lot of circumstances that depend on the dry. It depends on the room, circulation, light, etc. I believe its an individual issue.


----------



## Porridge jay (Aug 3, 2017)

Never let buds dry until the stem snaps , that's too far , curing will not take place . In my experience if the stem is snapping , and I don't mean the skinniest tooth pick of a stem I'm talking an average size to larger stem then the buds have little to no moisture left in them for the cure. Don't wait that long!!


----------



## kaydeezee (Nov 4, 2018)

so many dumb ideas & information in this thread its unreal.
some of you guys posting s--t like ' couple days hanging outside then into the jars lol

fast way to mess up your buds for sure.

depending on the density of the strain/buds one is growing ,you would atleast hang dry for 7days at 72f 50%H/M

this is my process for the harvest & drying

IN COCO/PERLITE MIX
First i, decrease nutrient strength to 50% last 2 weeks for 1 week 400ppm 
then the last week just plain tap water 200ppm 
as soon as the fan leaves start yellowing uniformly, i stop watering last 3 days to let the medium dry out so there isnt as much moisture in the plant since they cant drink whats not there.

once the crop is ready to chop, i prepare the drying chamber by cleaning it with H202 and plain tap water.

i then hang each branch on a line with enough space for air flow between buds. buds toutching will slow the drying proccess and also invite mould.

enviroment is kept dark as possible and the temperature is kept between 70f / 75f & the humidity is kept between 40/60% with no fans blowing just a extractor fan & intake fan.

7/14 days hang drying depending on density of the buds, chlorophyll takes a while to dissapate and isnt somthing that can be speeded up alot so waiting for the buds to dry propperly before going in a jar is so crucial its unreal.

i made the mistake lots before i followed theese steps of not hang drying the buds long enough and every time i put them in jars to wet the buds smell turned to a damp HAY loke smell and they were less potent every time because i was locking in the chlorophyll inside the jars.

hope this helps some you new growers a little better than the advice shared by some novice grower on here who by the sounds if it , just want to mess up peoples grows??


----------



## Davjb (Mar 28, 2020)

kaydeezee said:


> so many dumb ideas & information in this thread its unreal.
> some of you guys posting s--t like ' couple days hanging outside then into the jars lol
> 
> fast way to mess up your buds for sure.
> ...


 Thanks, this is the information I was looking for!


----------



## Hdhkf (Mar 6, 2021)

rmel0622 said:


> the best thing to do is just cut, hang for a few min, put into a jar for an hour and smoke


Oh man this guy made me laugh. I almost spit out my coffee. I think he's poking fun at how impatient some are. 

I like to dry for a minimum of 10 days at 60% RH. I heard the longer you can dry it in your controlled environment the better.


----------



## bazoomer (Jun 7, 2021)

Is it dry yet


----------



## ELgordo (Aug 11, 2021)

bazoomer said:


> Is it dry yet


 yes hahahah comment of the year


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 12, 2021)

Still drying


----------



## JENSENR420 (Mar 25, 2022)

I let mine hang dry in a tent...with fan blowing towards to wall.enough for air movement...It takes about 11 day then I trim and put in jars...gives me a stoney smoke.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 25, 2022)

So basically, there's no fucking way I'm gona get my drying environment as low 60 degrees, nor as high as 60% humidity on purpose. 

I grow in a tent, in a spare room of my house, and my climate will never allow for that, nor will I let the inside of my house get that cold, or that moist outside the tent.

I'm saying this, because I don't want new growers to get discouraged if they also know that can't happen for them. "Close enough" is good enough; the best I've ever been was about 65° average @ 50% RH during an unusually rainy fall/winter. Worst I've ever had was 82-ish° average, 45% humidity with humidifier cranked. Both situations resulted in very dank, very smokable flower.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 25, 2022)

A lot of people get hung up on "perfect conditions" for growing and drying. It would be nice but isn't practical for most of us. I live in a costal marine climate, cold and damp. You have to work with what you've got. 
"Close enough" is good enough!


----------

